# Hunters buy your spring black bear tags



## darkstat05 (Jan 14, 2013)

bought one last year was successful ! will buy one again even though i might not get to hunt  !


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I feel the reason they opened up the spring bear is because they made a mistake. I pay for my mistakes so should they.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Got my spring bear hunt booked. :thumbup:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Spring bear is great! If it is near you. If it was closer I'd be in like no one's business


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Dont forget to buy your fall bear tags. FYI. The spring bear hunt is very very close to being re-instated.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

spring bear in Newmarket should be good.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome. Lol


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Landscaping said:


> Dont forget to buy your fall bear tags. FYI. The spring bear hunt is very very close to being re-instated.


I hope so. I had a blast bear hunting this spring.


----------

